# How do I enable IBSS / Adhoc?



## autocannon (May 20, 2013)

I've got a rooted Nexus 10 running 4.2.2 JDQ39

I've googled around for a how to but I can't find anything Nexus 10 specific. 

I'd be grateful to anyone who can link me to a step by step or provide one here.

Thanks,

Mike


----------

